# Geberstange selber bauen



## Petri1 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte mir eine Echolothalterung selber bauen. Hat jemand eventuell dieses Modell "SKRUBBES Edelstahl Speed Geberstange". Und würde mir eine kleine Zeichnung mit Maßangaben machen.

Ich habe in der Firma die Möglichkeit Edelstahl zu schweißen und Material ist auch kein Problem.

Danke schon Mal:vik:
Petri1


----------



## Danizan (25. November 2013)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen*

Ich habe mir eine Geberstange selber gebaut. Gibt hier im Forum viele Denkanstöße!!! Bei mir wurde alles aus 2 Schraubzwingen und etwas Metall zurechtgeschweißt...


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. November 2013)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen*

Hi Petri1, ich habe dieses Modell nicht, aber ich stand auch vor dem Problem, einen stabilen Geberhalter zu brauchen.
Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen waren die Mankos eine zu geringe Öffnungsweite der Zwingen und bei seitlicher Anbringung das Drehmoment auf der Zwinge bei schnellerer Fahrt sowie die Druckpunkte der Zwingen, die an GFK-Booten beim Spannen oft ein ungutes Knirschen erzeugten.
Ich habe folgende Lösung gebaut:






Natürlich ist das am Ende teurer, als die gekauften Halter aus Paderborn, aber nach manueller Prüfung am GFK-Boot eines Freundes ultrastabil - mein Geber ist ein P66 von Airmar mit selbstgebauten Strömungskörper, mal echt ein Klotz.
Ein längeres Teil (500mm) gleicher Bauart ist dann mein Downrigger-Mount.
Die Drucküberträger halte ich bei der Befestigung auf Hohlkonstruktionen für essentiell.
Ich weiß, dass der Einsatz von Alu in Kombination mit Edelstahl im Salzwasser nicht optimal ist, aber ich habe keine große Metallwerkstatt. Alu lässt sich halt schon gut bearbeiten.


----------



## Waldemar (29. November 2013)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen*

schau doch mal bei echolotzentrum, die haben jetzt so ein teil drin. kannst du dir vielleicht was abgucken.


----------



## Danizan (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen*

@afbaumgartner: Oje, dass sieht aber ganzschön schwer (dafür sicher stabil) aus...

Wen ich dazu komme, dann werde ich mal meine Halterung fotografieren. Generell bevorzuge ich keine seitliche Halterung, da man sich diese auch schnell mal abfahren kann  ;-(

Grüße


----------

